# Gun shop employees



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

MI.sabot said:


> I'm within walking distance of Brown Bear and refuse to do business there any more.
> Would much rather jump in the car and head down to Michi-Gun for all my firearm needs.


 
Many years ago I bought a pistol there because the guy was being such a jerk. He'd filled my ear with about 10 minutes of stupidity and I couldn't take it anymore. They had the gun I was looking for, all dressed out with the good sights, target stocks, and heavy barrel. I asked him if they price matched, and he said they did. I told him Target on Woodward had the gun significantly cheaper. He said that was impossible as the price he had was near cost. He called them and they confirmed, he never asked them anything more than model and price. All pissed off he wrote me up without saying a word. I'm guessing they lost about $100 bucks on that deal.

Of course, the gun at target was a base model, but know-it-all didn't bother to ask.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Interesting tread. I have had some of the same experiences, I can say it is up to the guy who owns or run the department to weed these guys out. I hope they read these post.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought a pistol at Guns Galore in Fenton. They let me look, answered my question's, and showed me the guns I asked to see. No complaints.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I watched a gun counter employee at Dick's Sporting Goods push a .410/.22 combo on a guy that was looking to get his kid into waterfowling..


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Last couple times at Double Action I've basically had to beg for service. Last time I just walked out and will never go back.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

averageguy said:


> I bought a pistol at Guns Galore in Fenton. They let me look, answered my question's, and showed me the guns I asked to see. No complaints.


Then you're the only guy in existance. Every time I've been there or talked to someone who's been there has had a crummy experience there. That being said I've had a crummy experience in just about any gun store I've even been in. There's always that one guy that ruins it for all the rest of the employees/owners.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Gander Mnt by far along with the "Gun shop" down the road.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Call me crazy but I am about a 2 minute drive down lappeer road from williams and thats as far as I need to travel for a good deal on a used firearm!!


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

with all of this talk of gun shops... has anyone visited the new gunshop on M 24 in Lapeer? How are the prices?


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> with all of this talk of gun shops... has anyone visited the new gunshop on M 24 in Lapeer? How are the prices?


 I have been in there a few times and the prices seem too be pretty competetive,although slightly more than williams. the people there are extreamly friendly and very helpfull. they seem to be pretty busy most of the time. I hope they do well there. It seems the shop gets better and better every time I go in there,they have packed a lot in that little shop.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> Then you're the only guy in existance. Every time I've been there or talked to someone who's been there has had a crummy experience there. That being said I've had a crummy experience in just about any gun store I've even been in. There's always that one guy that ruins it for all the rest of the employees/owners.


There is 2 of us, I have bought probably 90% of the guns I own from Gun Galore. Always had a good experiance when I am in the market to make a purchase.
Wife got me something from there for x-mas this year and she raved about how Randy helped her out explaining stuff, in's and out's and was an all round great experiance.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

If you are in Adrian check out Johnson's, I have nothing but good things to say about them. All of the guys behind the counter hunt and or shoot big time. I have overheard them giving solid advise when someone asks questions but they have never been pushy, If anything, they are the opposite but will give you good service.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Shooters Service in Livonia.
Never again.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Im my local store, a place I used to work as the archery tech years ago that is, I went in and put a down payment on a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 mag revolver, but I was dealing with the NEW owner, who seems to be a decent fella.
But while I was there waiting, this guy walks over picks up a TC Omega in white camo and nylon stocks, he mutters OMG puts it back, I wonder over and pick it up, and immediately see what he was mumbling about he looks at me and I say yup gonna kick like a mule!
Then the Fat stupid 19 yr old jerk behind the counter spouts out, no it dont kick! Its got a Simms recoil pad, dont kick no worse then a Encore, I say have you shot it, he says no but knows a guy who has 1 and he says it dont kick!
I tell him my Encore weighs more then that and this OMEGA will definately kick harder, he gets all upset starts shouting, insisting it dont kick becuase of the recoil pad, we both laugh and walk out!
Yup if i read it I believe it lol NOT!

BD


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Gander Mnt by far along with the "Gun shop" down the road.


Silver Bullet, Al & Bob's, someone else?


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

bassdisaster said:


> I wonder over and pick it up, and immediately see what he was mumbling about he looks at me and I say yup gonna kick like a mule!
> BD


Why was that Omega going to kick so bad?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

DTrain said:


> Why was that Omega going to kick so bad?


Good question. I have a Limbsaver on a lightweight Rem M7 in 308 and it kicks less than a 30-30 M94. Some people just don't know how good a good recoil pad can be...
Which brings to mind another question...I've been on both sides of the counter. Why don't some of these know-it-all customers apply for these sales jobs to raise the knowledge base?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> Which brings to mind another question...I've been on both sides of the counter. Why don't some of these know-it-all customers apply for these sales jobs to raise the knowledge base?


 Those Guns and Ammo cowboys used to crack me up too.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure if they are still open, but McDaniels in South Lyon on Pontiac Trail were always very knowlegeable and helpful. top notch gunsmith work as well. Not a fan of the store in Fenton----they have a ton of guns, but seem like they couldnt care less if you shop there or not.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

UPhiker said:


> Good question. I have a Limbsaver on a lightweight Rem M7 in 308 and it kicks less than a 30-30 M94. Some people just don't know how good a good recoil pad can be...
> Which brings to mind another question...*I've been on both sides of the counter. Why don't some of these know-it-all customers apply for these sales jobs to raise the knowledge base*?


 
Umm, its easier to complain, human nature. These guys that work the counters probaby get pretty burned out with know it all and complainers. But I will agree that there are a lot of gun salesman that need to communicate better with their potential customers.

As as an example I wished I would have bought a differnet model Kimber, one with adjustable sights, but the salesman was playing on ther current sale of Kimber with Crimson lazer grips. I'm not un happy with it and the lazer grips are a great crime deturrent tool, but I really wanted adjustable sights. But I can blame no one but myself as I was simply in too big of a hurry to purchase. :lol:


----------

